# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Venta de Esparrago Verde 30Ha

## Ricardo Enrique

vendo esparrago verde 30 ha, para ultima semana de julio. 
se reciben propuestas de precio  ricarmedu@yahoo.comTemas similares: VENTA ESPARRAGO VERDE Y/O ESPARRAGO BLANCO - PEPINO DE MAR Venta de Esparrago Verde / Aji Paprica / Maracuya Venta de Esparrago Verde. (comienzos de Abril) ESPARRAGO VERDE Venta de frejol canario verde y alberja verde cosecha  entre el 15 y 25 de dieciembre

----------

